
Faye’s story: good practice when prescribing opioids for chronic pain - DanBC
https://improvement.nhs.uk/resources/fayes-story-good-practice-when-prescribing-opioids-chronic-pain/
======
DanBC
This is from NHS Improvement - a bit of the English NHS that's set up to
regulate some health trusts, and to support trusts to provide "consistently
safe, high quality, compassionate care within local health systems that are
financially sustainable".

I'm submitting it because there are frequent discussions on HN about opioids,
and this document is written from the perspective of a patient and her
preventable, avoidable, death.

